# High Rise Rope Access Technician



## FastTrax (Sep 14, 2020)

www.sprat.org

www.ropeaccessusa.com

www.alterigroup.com/working-as-a-rope-access-technician/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rope_access

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Window_cleaner


----------



## asp3 (Sep 14, 2020)

I feel more comfortable on the side of a cliff near the top roped in than I do standing behind a guard rail at the top of it.  It's a strange quirk of mine, I get more anxiety being untethered at the top than securely tethered on the side.


----------



## FastTrax (Sep 14, 2020)

asp3 said:


> I feel more comfortable on the side of a cliff near the top roped in than I do standing behind a guard rail at the top of it.  It's a strange quirk of mine, I get more anxiety being untethered at the top than securely tethered on the side.



Good Lord asp3 I don't know how you guys do that. I won't even go on the roof of my house. Have you ever climbed up a rock cliff just using your hands?

www.alexhonnold.com

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Free_solo_climbing

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alex_Honnold


----------



## asp3 (Sep 15, 2020)

FastTrax said:


> Good Lord asp3 I don't know how you guys do that. I won't even go on the roof of my house. Have you ever climbed up a rock cliff just using your hands?
> 
> www.alexhonnold.com
> 
> ...



I value my life and doubt my skills too much to consider free soloing.  Although I only climb with my hands and feet, I'm always attached to a rope that should catch me if I fall.

I'm also extremely wary when going on the roof because I don't have a rope on me and no one is belaying me.  (Belaying is managing a rope attached to a climber so one can catch them if they fall.)


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 15, 2020)

This is all too freaky for me!

I'm out of my comfort zone when I climb a 6' step ladder, just to give you and idea as to how scared of heights I am.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 15, 2020)

There is no way I'd do any of the stuff they are doing in those pictures.  I am not afraid of heights per se.  I just have a healthy helping of common sense.


----------



## FastTrax (Sep 15, 2020)




----------

